# laying a straight fence through woods?



## RoosterGeek (Sep 25, 2011)

I've searched all over the internet and can't find any advice on how I set a straight fence in a wooded area.  I have two 1000 foot runs of fence to put up.  I know the typical advice is to set corner posts and then pull the guide (bottom) wire tight, but my wife and I don't see how this is going to work without cutting a ton of trees down.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a lot of work but it can be done.  You will have to cut trees that are in the way.  And instead of being able to lay the roll on the ground and roll it out, you will have to manhandle it in between the trees.  Don't be tempted to use trees as fence posts.  It will be impossible to keep a nice tight straight fence.


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 25, 2011)

yup... we've been cutting down trees, our land is dense with lots of wind falls .... hard work, we've been at some of it for over a year.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure if you can determine the fence line with a GPS, to find which trees need cutting,
without cutting more than you need downed.  Fencing the woods is almost the hardest 
kind of fencing, with trees and roots everywhere you want to stick in a post.  Sometimes
the trees just have to come down, to make a nice straight fence line.

You will have to keep up the fenceline clearances after wire is up.  All those stumps will
be trying to resprout for a couple years.  If you ignore the sprouts more than a year, fenceline
will be like you never cut anything back in there!  And while you are making that naked strip, 
you may want to check both sides, cut down any dead trees you go by to prevent windfalls on 
your nice new fence.  You could look at it like a crop, firewood to sell or use when you are done
with the fence.

We hired our fence installation done.  Husband cleared the lines of brush and trees, but a company put in the posts, 
ran the wire, hung the gates.  Best money we spent getting turned back into a farm!!  Some jobs we can do
together well, but fence work is not among them because we both hate it.


----------



## RoosterGeek (Sep 25, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Not sure if you can determine the fence line with a GPS, to find which trees need cutting,
> without cutting more than you need downed.  Fencing the woods is almost the hardest
> kind of fencing, with trees and roots everywhere you want to stick in a post.  Sometimes
> the trees just have to come down, to make a nice straight fence line.
> ...


We've thought about that, but all we have for GPS is a Sprint Broadband modem. I imagine that would quite funny watching a guy walking around the woods with a laptop and a modem going from tree to tree.  My wife suggested that we just get all of her country boy uncles over here with chainsaws and get it done in a day. 

I wonder if trying to sight it at night with strong flashlights at the corners would work.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 25, 2011)

Your wife may have the best plan here. Chain saw party.


----------

